

Microsoft Bing Loses Search Share - theoneill
http://www.informationweek.com/news/internet/search/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=220300782

======
javery
Sounds like its time for MS to change the name again and re-launch!

~~~
chrischen
Or put in another $100 million towards ads.

------
scythe
According to NetApplications, Bing lost 0.2%, Google lost somewhere around
0.2%, and Yahoo lost 0.44%, but it looks like the biggest real change was
Baidu, which caught almost all the users google, yahoo, and bing lost.

~~~
electromagnetic
A loss to Baidu should be expected, people will generally switch to a native
language program to search. While I believe French, Spanish and the like can
be adequately made even solely based in NA, but you have difficulty with
languages that no Anglophone will typically have had the potential to learn in
school.

Chinese and Japanese are not only complex languages, but they're hard for
Anglophones to pick up not only because of distance, but also because of a
lack of community integration.

~~~
cheriot
Perhaps for a small company, but with the investment google is making there, I
doubt it's the translation...
[http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2009/09/29/where_googl...](http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2009/09/29/where_google_loses)

